# Name Change



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

To avoid confusion I have changed my screen name from itzDirty to Rick Howard.

I know this will add some confusion at first but in the long run it will work out better. I apologize for any inconvenience trying to reach me. And thanks everyone for the support thus far.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

OH WoW !! Confusion is an understatement !!! What about the older people who don't like change -- YA YA !! Is that your maiden name??


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol Rick. I've been thinking about doing this for awhile. It's hard for folks to keep track of red hat, itz, dirty, itzdirty, Rick. I think this will be a little confusing at first but work for the best in the long run.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya I hear you, give us a little time before you change your avatar pic.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Yep, well start calling ya Rick, but like Hassel said by the looks of your avitar that red hat, itz still dirty.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ruger said:


> Yep, well start calling ya Rick, but like Hassel said by the looks of your avitar that red hat, itz still dirty.


 Good one.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

still a dirty old hat. More pink that red too.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I always called you Rick, so now with name change does that mean I call you itzDirty ???? Im confused


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

maybe a glass of Bourbon and a cigar beside that signature hat.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It's 10am here so I'm gonna hold off on the bourbon and cigar for later.

I suppose you can call me whatever your comfortable with. But, for customers trying to locate me. Rick is just easier


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Now there's two Ricks? Ed calls me Rick sometimes. Myabe everyone should just use your pets name, and your street name... ex: mine is Rilley Vista... it was Muggs Rugby, nice and simple.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh boy.... well there is no going back lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry Eric, I only did that once, but now with Rick Howard, I will probably call him Ron at some point, lol

change is bad unless its a new gun !!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Then send me a new gun!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I was a little vague in my first posting so I will try to clear some things up a bit.

I have been wanting to use my real name for awhile. I want to remove the anonymity of itzDirty and have my calls be synonymous with Red Hat and/or me. I should have done this awhile back. However, when I started making calls it was not my intent to sell them. I just wanted to make cool shit the way I wanted it. Almost right out of the gate things changed after folks inquired about buying calls I made. After trials and testing I sent some calls out. Folks gave very positive feedback and some even posted reviews. I found that I really enjoyed making calls for me and others so I kept doing it.

The second reason for the name change is purely logistics. Some customers have had issues trying to find me. On most web forum I am itzDirty. Some web forum wont allow that name and I used my real name. Also I joined some forum as Rick Howard because I wanted to make the switch. Because I have such great supporters, many of them belonging to several forums, they refer to me as one of the three options. Sometimes the wrong option lol. I am removing one option. As I cant go back and change the past postings I am going to have more confusion at first but in the long run. This will work better for me and customers.

Staying from topic a little this is a good opportunity to say Thank You! to all those who have supported, continue to support, and intend to support. I appreciate all of the interest and enjoy my conversions with customers. Hearing or reading about success stories using my calls is comparable to being successful on my own hunt. Call making has been the most rewarding hobby beyond dollars and cents. What I am addicted to is the quest to make the best calls I can and the great conversion with great folks along the way. Honestly the money goes back into supplies and tools to make more and better calls. At least thus far.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great reply Rick and writeup. Thanks for being one of the great call maker's that PT is fortunate to have.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you have my support Rick..........along with, I believe, all the call makers on this site.......most everyone on here knows my addiction, so you guys keep making calls and sooner or later I will buy 1 or 2 or 4.............. :smile:


----------



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

All the custom call makers I know are always referred to by name. I think you made a wise and logistical decision. Look forward to buying one of your calls soon!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rick, I think everyone is ribbing you a little, including me,but on the serious side I think it is a good decision. I know what you mean about confusion. Some dont associate my screen name with EW Game Calls, they think the signature is just an advertisement. So good decision !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Rick Howard said:


> Lol Rick. I've been thinking about doing this for awhile. It's hard for folks to keep track of red hat, itz, dirty, itzdirty, Rick. I think this will be a little confusing at first but work for the best in the long run.


What about the other names we call you ?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you fellas.

Don... I got nothin man lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh boy... are those my only options?


----------

